# MAC Destruction :D



## shantanu (Apr 1, 2007)

see these videos : 

click on the link and enjoy...

this shows why not to have a mac and others...

PS: its just for FUn... i am not ANti_ apple or MAC 

*www.macdestruction.co.uk/

see those videos buddy!!! i cannnot stop laughing... see that first: why not to use a mac... (the person is a editor ) and its so funny man... LOLzzz

and these are the 10 WORST MACS ever built

*www.insanely-great.com/features/010806.html


----------



## Pathik (Apr 1, 2007)

hehe shantanu.. I can see the big smile on ur face..


----------



## shantanu (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: MAC Destruction*

 actually i just saw two viseos and i cant stop rolling on floor...  

man its just 4.5 mb"why not to use" and i cant control laughing...


----------



## aryayush (Apr 1, 2007)

I have seen the "Why not to own a Mac" video. It is very funny. LOL! 

BTW, I am just pointing it out to you. That video is not making fun of Macs, it is making fun of people who make fun of Macs. The sarcasm is quite clearly revealed in the end when the guy says that he made the video on a Macintosh.


----------



## shantanu (Apr 1, 2007)

and also says that  ! MAcs they are waste of energy !!  

and its just for fun buddy!! no offense to macs .. Isnt it


----------



## aryayush (Apr 1, 2007)

And I hope you realise that the list of the worst Macs does not contain a single Mac from the second Jobsian era, i.e. from the past ten years.


----------



## shantanu (Apr 1, 2007)

yeah sure i do!! but the list wasnt updated.. if it would be updated i am sure it would also contain some newer names ...

i will also post some experience of mine with macs... well April has come.. and i am ready to buy one..


----------



## aryayush (Apr 1, 2007)

There was a really stupid video recently where a guy put the original DVD and packaging materials of Windows Vista into a shredder. It was supposed to be funny, but it clearly wasn't. Even his dialogs which he thought were really humourous sounded absolutely corny to me.

The first video about these guys smashing the Mac is even more stupid than that. A guy smashing a Mac with a sledgehammer for five minutes. Pathetic! If someone finds it funny, then he has a really sad sense of humour. The second one is brilliantly done though. Yes, he makes fun of Macs but he does it in a way that is funny. It makes you laugh irrespective of whether you like Macs or not.


----------



## shantanu (Apr 1, 2007)

yeah i am talking about that second one only... just for fun... but that site was not mine so that i could delete that 1st smashing video... thats not funny i also say this


----------



## aryayush (Apr 1, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> yeah sure i do!! but the list wasnt updated.. if it would be updated i am sure it would also contain some newer names ...


Oh really? How do you know that?

Do you know when that article was written? I am sure it is not more than a decade old. I wouldn't be surprised if it was written yesterday.
Even if it was written, say four years ago, it would have at least had Macs from the six years before that. The reason there are no Macs from the Jobsian era in that list is that Apple has done little wrong ever since Steve Jobs returned to Apple. 


I like this:





> Be ashamed. Be very ashamed. If you own, have owned or laid down good, hard folding for these lemons, you, like Microsoft, have no taste. Hang your head. You're a 'bozo' who doesn't 'get it'. Now go away and cry in your coffee.


LOL!  That was funny. Ha! Ha!


----------

